# Spray Booth Fan Motors � Advice Please.



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

*Spray Booth Fan Motors – Advice Please.*

Hello,

I would like to build a spray booth and I am wonder what you guys would suggest for a good fan motor. I really only want to spend around $100.00 or less, I want something decent, but not cheap either. Concerns are CFM capacity and ignitions of some paints in the motor, bathroom fans or range hoods? 
Plus some tips on wiring and switches, diagrams would be helpful. 

Here are some motors and ranges I have been looking at. 


http://www.homedepot.com/Bath-Bath-...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.homedepot.com/Bath-Bath-...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100086645

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I constructed, using scrap wood on hand, a box around a regular $15 box fan set firmly in the window. 

The paint booth/wind tunnel setup is constrained to the window (any window I like), but for the price and wind suckage, this can't be beat. 

The fan is a regular 20" box. So my frame is: 
Sides (2) 16" x 20" x 1" sheet
Cross braces (2) 4" x 22" x 3/4"
Top (1) 16" x 22" x 1/2"

Thus my paint booth is 22" across x 20" high x 16" deep and totally portable. The bottom rests on a table of sorts. 

I crank the fan on high when actually painting, medium for awhile afterwards and low, or off, when not painting at all for general room temperature control.

I've been able to spray a full two feet outside of the box, though in front of it, and the spray is sucked away. Though in this case, the fumes linger in that circumstance. Sprayed inside, there are no fumes at all. I need to add a plexi runner along the top to deflect the paint in and away from the shelves above.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I used a 6" cooling fan from a computer.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

My understanding is that you would want a squirle cage motor. I picked one up at habor freight.


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

i bought some some fume exhaust motors for boat engine compartments, at $30 for the pair. dont have them in the system yet, still using cheaper window fan.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I went the range hood route. This one is "nu tone" at 190 CFM and 6.0 sones. Seems similar to the "maytag". The major cost was the duct to the outside. I rationalized that the motor on a range hood would not be likely to ignite fumes. Made the "enclosure" out of sheet plastic. It does an adequate job but it wasn't cheap or easy.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I built my own booth years ago. The biggest expense was the Dayton Blower. that is a quality motor that will probably outlive me. Money well spent and comes out to mere pocket change over the long run!

Max Bryant


----------



## breid (May 8, 2008)

I made an air filter for my shop years ago. I mounted two bathroom fans into a plywood box that a 16x20 pleated furnace filter could slide into. The air exhausts came out both sides. When I got back into model making I attached some flexible aluminum dryer duct and vented the exhaust outside through a spare dryer vent. I used a large cardboard box as a booth. I just bought material to build a proper booth that will have a light in the top and have room for two fiberglass furnace in the back to act as prefilters to help extend the life of the more expensive pleated one.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips guys, very helpful. 

What do you guys think of this one? For safety it has the motor on the side and it is a squirrel cage. Is 265 cfm too much or can I go with something around 160-180 cfm, I am concerned if its too strong of a suction it will it draw the paint away from the model too quick? It does look like it could be a bit flimsily though as well. 

http://www.besteshydroponics.com/climate-control/265-cfm-activeair-blower-system/prod_19.html 

http://www.hydroasis.com/hy/productdetail.aspx?id=414&product=180-cfm-active-air-blower 

I do like the idea of the NuTone 210 CFM, 7.5 Sones as well, looks like it would do the job and is tough as well. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

it depends on the size of your "paint booth". Mine, the draw from the 190cfm range hood can barely be felt. Also since it's above the work area, any draft isn't that strong around the item being painted. At 6 sones it's pretty noisy (think noisy range hood). Painting lacquers some odor is present in the room with the thing running, but not bad. If I were to modify it, it would be to raise the "stage" so the opening is smaller and the "draft" stronger.

If you're planning something about that size, then I wouldn't go for a smaller capacity fan, but noise might be a consideration. A larger fan that runs slower might be better.

Also consider how you're going to exhaust the thing. Shorter and smoother duct-work is best.

Cost is another consideration...

I actually like this one you posted. If you can mount the fan remotely from the work area and run 4" duct to your paint booth that would keep the noise away from your ears. Also having the motor out of the air flow (squirrel cage design) eliminates any ignition hazard.

This just in: I'm advised by the peanut gallery that range hoods use "brushless" motors so these are safe to use.


----------

